# I switched from WSP Catalina for my M&P base & saved



## Tabitha (May 7, 2011)

I was able to save $30 (on 40#) buy ordering my M&P base from Essentials by  Catalina. I used to order at WSP.  I would not have gone looking if WSP had left things alone. I guess they kind of did me a favor. By looking I have found many money saving options from other suppliers I had not previously shopped with. 

I was already order other items in bulk from Catalina so it just made sense to try their M&P base when I placed my last order.

I need a super clear base & am very happy with the quality & clarity of the  'super clear' at Catalina. I ordered 40# last week & am ordering another 40 this week. http://www.essentialsbycatalina.com/sho ... asp?id=896


----------



## soapbuddy (May 7, 2011)

Looks like shipping to me wouldn't bee too bad, but I can't find their ingredient list. Do you have one?


----------



## Tabitha (May 7, 2011)

They sent a list in with the shipment, but I don't now what I did with it. I know if you phone them they will provide you with that info as well.


----------



## soapbuddy (May 7, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> They sent a list in with the shipment, but I don't now what I did with it. I know if you phone them they will provide you with that info as well.


That's ok. If you ever find it I would be interested to see how theirs differs from BB.


----------



## Tabitha (May 7, 2011)

I will have to find it, I will need to list the ing in my listings  :wink: .


----------



## saltydog (May 19, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> They sent a list in with the shipment, but I don't now what I did with it. I know if you phone them they will provide you with that info as well.



Thank you for the heads up!
I also currently order from WSP, but this is such a great deal, I'm ordering today. I would like to know the ingredients also, though. It's strange that I can't find it on the site anywhere.
Tabitha, have you used the soap yet? Please let us know about the consistency and lather!


----------



## rachelb5499 (Jun 1, 2011)

They are GREAT about replying to emails if you just email them and ask. I asked about the ingredients, etc. of all of their "NATURAL" bases and was emailed all the info. I had inquired about.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 2, 2011)

Did you ever find the ingredient list?


----------

